# Getting my baby wild mouse a friend?



## Jacknoliver (Jan 3, 2014)

I have hand raised a baby female mouse since she was about 5 days old. She is now over a month and is very active, weened, and adorable. But, I worry that she will start to get lonely. I already know that: yes, she could, and probably, have diseases. And that it isn't safe to keep her as a pet or keep her with a domestic. But I took care of her and I want what's best for her regardless. I know my best bet is to put her with another wild mouse, but that's fairly difficult to do. I've been considering buying one from a pet store to keep her company so she isn't alone.. I just want some opinions, not rants and speeches on the cons. I know about that already. I'm just having a difficult time deciding on what I should do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd get two or three females to keep with her. There is no issue keeping her with domestic mice. People keep domestic mice with wild wood mice and deer mice successfully and those are different species from the house mouse.


----------

